
Brazil Nuts Are Brought to You by Rodents - extarial
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/brazil-nuts
======
dvh
>crescent-shaped, creamy seeds

Are they really creamy? Just eaten one. It's relatively hard and fractures
into shards when chewed, as you continue chewing the shards get smaller and
smaller and finally approaches texture of a chewed walnut, maybe bit stiffer.

They must have mistaken it for cashews.

~~~
washadjeffmad
Dried nuts ship and store better. You can soak or steam most dried nuts and
legumes for a fresher consistency or shorter cooking times.

Where I'm from, fresh Pecans are sweet, pliant, and heavy- pretty typical
mammoth halves. The products from the store are not very similar, but that's
the cost of keeping them from going rancid on the shelves.

I also soak almonds before pulverizing for a number of un-cooked/toasted
Indian dishes. Dried, they're mealy and not very aromatic. Soaked, they're a
lot smoother.

~~~
ianai
How long do they need to soak?

~~~
drieddust
I usually soak them overnight. I will soak then around 10-11 PM and by morning
they are soft and tastes a lot better.

~~~
ianai
Do you toss the water out or does it have any benefit?

~~~
washadjeffmad
The water doesn't have much if any nutritional benefit, but if you like the
flavor, you can add it to other things.

Depending, it may be good in smoothies or to steep tea in, to add to rice,
oats, or quinoa, or as part of the stock liquid when cooking.

------
jlg23
> They only bear fruit in nearly pristine, undisturbed forest

.. and various backyards or just along the road even in larger cities. Some
consider them a nuisance[1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_nut#Hazards](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_nut#Hazards)

~~~
closed
From the section just below in that wiki article

"Brazil nut trees produce fruit almost exclusively in pristine forests, as
disturbed forests lack the large-bodied bees of the genera..."

------
amelius
What do Brazilians call Brazil Nuts?

~~~
verganileonardo
Something that locally we call "Castanha do Pará"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_nut#/media/File:Brazil_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brazil_nut#/media/File:Brazil_nuts.jpg)

~~~
Freak_NL
Interesting. That seems to explain why we call these 'paranoot' in Dutch.

------
amelius
> They only bear fruit in nearly pristine, undisturbed forest

Does this mean we can use the Brazil Nut (and its availability/price) as a
"canary" for forest condition?

------
ggm
Fruit bats fertilise some plants in Oceania. I wonder if we have a lot more
'...brought to you by mammals' fruits to come? (I think they fertilise non-
farmed species. they eat the heart out of the fruit industry and are
endangered in part because they're seen as a pest)

~~~
LoSboccacc
"Discover the insects that do most farming in the world, n°5 (bees) will
surprise you!"

~~~
ggm
If bees are mammalian, I will be surprised.

------
Angostura
I worked for a while in the Peruvian rainforest and was told that the biggest
single cause of death was a brazil nut falling on your bonce.

------
vernie
Curse them.

~~~
lwansbrough
Yeah they can keep them. Worst nut.

------
sjwright
As seen in _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory,_ I suppose.

------
kjw49419
I like real organic peanut butter.

Who's Hazel anyway

